# Aquarium of the Pacific p.1: Fish



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

My wife gave me a present for the b-day: a trip for 2 of us to the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach. Had a ton of fun, shot almost 5 gigs of pictures, hell of a bday. Here are a few "fish" shots:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

absolutely stunning! I haven't been since I took up aquariums, we should do a SCAPE outing there...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Awesome pictures.

The fourth fish down is cute.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Cassie said:


> absolutely stunning! I haven't been since I took up aquariums, we should do a SCAPE outing there...


Cassie, anytime Scape wants it, I will do a "how to" trip with anyone serious about taking pics.


----------

